# New year fishing report.....hardcore!!



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

well me and my buddy decided to fish for some eyes out of cleveland, when we got to the ramp the inside of our boat had 1 plus inch of fresh snow from just driving. we shoveled the snow and iced the ramp. launched and headed to our spot where we setup and started trolling, one problem was that most of the water was slush, and that slush would build up on the board, and flip the board and drag behind the boat, so it was very hard to tell if we had a fish on. second of all it was COLD!! we couldnt have our hands out of our pockets/gloves more then a minute without feeling our hands go numb, lol it was COLD!!! so after 4 hours we gave-up. pulled 0 but at least we tried, happy new years everone!


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

............


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

.............


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

...........


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

On the plus side you can probably call yourselves the first to fish Erie in 2014. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

............


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

F1504X4 said:


> On the plus side you can probably call yourselves the first to fish Erie in 2014.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


"First to fish Erie" out of a boat ! I know there are guys ice fishing off South Bass island today !


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

...............


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

You guys are made of better stuff than I am!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

That pic of the board is awesome, ya gotta remember to post that again in August,


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Andy,

At least you gave it a shot. I was thinking most of the morning that I should have taken you up on the offer to fish Huron and we probably would have had a good time. 
Spring will be here before we know it. I HOPE!

Great pics too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

da animal ...yea like a polar bear or a musk ox. It's a shame you had trouble with the slush. We had the same thing one night W of Huron a couple weeks ago. 

Maybe we better start callin you Mr. hardcore.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Andy your nuts! Glad you made it back ok. Great pics of the ice and snow!

Happy New Year!

John


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Well this is my first skunk this year, lol won't be my last. Hal can't wait till spring, hopefully with my house and baby coming I'll have time to fish-Jim-ye that slush was awful with some spots being 31 degrees today, that lake will freeze soon.john- I was really itching to go out today, lol- happy New Years to you and your family!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Your not wired right!!!!! Hardcore, that's for sure! No lines at the ramp though!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Cool pics Andy. Had to be one heck of a trip, in spite of the skunk.


----------



## chris rab (Jan 4, 2012)

What is the make and size if the boat just out of curiosity?


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

... and I thought I loved to fish!!!!
Dude, you should make an appointment with a shrink!!!
You are so "hardcore" you should be classified illegal! (in all 50 states)
I feel like such a "girlie-man".


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

It's a logic 17 cc. All PLASTIC


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

and in a center counsel to boot. buurrrr its cold. i have hunted the breakwall this time of year ,but we had some heaters going and a concrete windblock.


----------



## RiverFishMI (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Andy,

I see from the photo you own a center console boat. Would you recommend a CC if yo were boat shopping? I'm looking for a good walleye boat in the 19-20' range with outboard that will work good on Detroit River, Great Lakes, yet not too big for inland lakes. I like the concept of a center console, but not sure if it's a great option for our area. My concerns are protection in bad weather and storage of tackle. Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Yeah Andy That is truly hardcore.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

RiverFishMI said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I see from the photo you own a center console boat. Would you recommend a CC if yo were boat shopping? I'm looking for a good walleye boat in the 19-20' range with outboard that will work good on Detroit River, Great Lakes, yet not too big for inland lakes. I like the concept of a center console, but not sure if it's a great option for our area. My concerns are protection in bad weather and storage of tackle. Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


hey mark, ive owned cc before and they have there advantages and dis-advantages, nice thing about them is a lot of walking room, easy clean up, when your by yourself and sit in the center, the boat balances out nice, negatives are you don't have a full winshield and you cant really hide from bad weather, your out in the open, storage isn't all that great, and depends on what boat you get and the waves you ride, mite be a wet ride. if you fish by yourself a lot I mite consider a center console but if you have a family id go with a full winshield, hope this helps


----------



## RiverFishMI (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info. You confirmed what I thought. I better focus on the open bow with full windshield.

Hope to see you on the lake next spring.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Way to go sir! Awesome! The pics are fun too thanks for sharing those...

Da-Animal to say the least! Troll On!:T


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

RiverFishMI said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I see from the photo you own a center console boat. Would you recommend a CC if yo were boat shopping? I'm looking for a good walleye boat in the 19-20' range with outboard that will work good on Detroit River, Great Lakes, yet not too big for inland lakes. I like the concept of a center console, but not sure if it's a great option for our area. My concerns are protection in bad weather and storage of tackle. Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> ...




Hey if I recall correctly; Real Time Wes had custom isinglass extended from console to side wall of boat and looked really slick b/c it appeared to protect the console and anglers well. if you are open to a CC a pic of his boat & it's custom isinglass is good to see. FYI


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

I really didn't think that it would be possible to fish Erie lake from a boat under those conditions that particular day. Nasty winds and temp. in the teens. I would not even fish the river on foot. They don't call you DA Animal for nothing. You are the man Andy.


----------



## RiverFishMI (Sep 2, 2013)

Tommybouy said:


> Hey if I recall correctly; Real Time Wes had custom isinglass extended from console to side wall of boat and looked really slick b/c it appeared to protect the console and anglers well. if you are open to a CC a pic of his boat & it's custom isinglass is good to see. FYI


I tried to locate Real Time Wes. All I could find is Reel Time & the search gave no results for that user. Do you have additional info that would help me locate the photo you are referring to?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

RiverFishMI said:


> I tried to locate Real Time Wes. All I could find is Reel Time & the search gave no results for that user. Do you have additional info that would help me locate the photo you are referring to?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


It's reel time Wes and he just posted under Lake Erie general discussions


----------

